# My big simple bulk - See it eat it, jab it, lift it



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I've always been "trim" and "in shape" but never really that heavy or strong.

Considering I started out as someone who resembled a 40 year old alcoholic crack head so far I've done alright.

Food has never been an issue but I've never pushed the envelope and always eaten with in a comfortable range so I feel I haven't given myself the opportunity to grow properly.

I also over think everything and feel this also hinders my progress.

My gear use has been quite moderate. I cruise on 125mg test e a week and blast on 500mg and 300mg tren e

With the above considered I've decided not to listen to my ODC side and let things spill over a little.

The Plan is:

Gear

2000mg Test E P/w

50mcg T3 - Taken in the morning before I train

6iu Slin - Taken with my post workout meal

Food

Post workout - 150g Jasmine Rice, 300g chicken, 100g cereal, green veg

Meal 1 - 300g chicken, 400g sweet potato, green veg, mushrooms, beetroot, avocado, 4g fish oil

Meal 2 - 300g chicken, 100g brown rice, 50g peanut butter, green veg, mushrooms, beetroot, avocado

Meal 3 - 350g Beef, 100g brown rice, 30g gass fed butter, green veg

Meal 4 - 80g Casein, 500ml full fat milk, 50g almond butter, blue berrys, 4g fish oil

Training (Always trained this way)

Repeat one after the other until I burn out, then take a couple days rest.

2 Working sets per exercise, 6-8 reps then 10-12 reps

Day 1

Chest & Back

Flat Bench Press

Incline Leverage Press

Weighted Dips

Bent over Row

Lateral Pull Down

Low Row

Day 2

Back Squat

Front Squat

Leg Press

Upright Row

Lateral Raise

BB Curl

Hammer Curl

And that's the plan.

Here is what I used to look like. The after pic isn't recent, few months old but I'm still around the same size. Will upload a pic tomorrow morning when there is better light in the flat lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Why not test and deca


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

That's some transformation,mate.

I'm bulking at the moment,on 1000mg deca and 750mg of sustanon and I am just getting bigger,fatter and more bloated!

Biggest isn't always best.

The deca doesn't seem to be agreeing with me like the tren does.

Good luck with your bulk.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Why not test and deca


I'm testing my tolerance to high levels of test, depending how this goes my next blast will be 2g test + an amount of tren/deca/mast (just the one compound)



Chrisallan said:


> That's some transformation,mate.
> 
> I'm bulking at the moment,on 1000mg deca and 750mg of sustanon and I am just getting bigger,fatter and more bloated!
> 
> ...


Thanks you too.

Bigger might not always be best but I really want to give it a shot and if this doesn't work then I can say I tried.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

First week nearly up and condition is watered down slightly.

Pumps are crazy, I'm so tight and vascular just on the warm up sets on the first exercise. Even carrying the shopping back home leave my delts/traps/arms pumped like crazy. I think it's just from the extra carbs more than anything.

I think I have food just right at this minute, any more and I think I would be overdoing it - will be planning to up food in 3 or 4 weeks time.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

How many cals are you eating roughly and what lab of test you running?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

2g test, being a walking boner


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

T3 needs to be higher. 25mcg only replaces natural levels. Up it to 50mcg IMO.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

troponin said:


> How many cals are you eating roughly and what lab of test you running?


4200 ish. Finishing off some precision and will be buying something else, what ever is available



Dan TT said:


> 2g test, being a walking boner


Not feeling full effects yet, hope not, my work is full of women



The doog said:


> T3 needs to be higher. 25mcg only replaces natural levels. Up it to 50mcg IMO.


I was thinking this, saved me a new topic somewhere.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Wasp said:


> Not feeling full effects yet, hope not, my work is full of women


Just getting past this myself.. in the same situation.

I hadnt ever noticed how much time they spend bent over till i was laden with some extra test lol.

it subsides though.

Did you not fancy starting on lower test dose and upping it in stages? 500mg to 2g is quite a big step.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Eat more. If you're on 2g of test bump up to 5k.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

andyboro said:


> Just getting past this myself.. in the same situation.
> 
> I hadnt ever noticed how much time they spend bent over till i was laden with some extra test lol.
> 
> ...


Yeh I'm really attracted to someone who I wasn't before lol

I don't see the point in doing that tbh, I'm doing this to test my tolerance at a high dose so rather just whack it in


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Jalex said:


> Eat more. If you're on 2g of test bump up to 5k.


It's relative tbh I'm up 1200 calories from normal, like I said I'll increase it in a few weeks


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Jalex said:


> Eat more. If you're on 2g of test bump up to 5k.


Eating more does "NOT" agree with a lot of people!

Been there done that, feeling uncomfortable, bloated, too tired, and generally snhit.

Stuffing your face so you feel crap is not the answer IMO.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Soul keeper said:


> Eating more does "NOT" agree with a lot of people!
> 
> Been there done that, feeling uncomfortable, bloated, too tired, and generally snhit.
> 
> Stuffing your face so you feel crap is not the answer IMO.


Smarter, not more.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Why do you choose to train that way btw?

Also, are you just ramming down food post workout with slin. Or having a fast acting carb drink then a meal x amount of time after?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wasp said:


> I've always been "trim" and "in shape" but never really that heavy or strong.


what height and weight are you now and what weight are you looking to get to?

likewise what are your current lifts and what would you like them to get to?


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Whats the time difference between these 2 photos? Great transformation pal


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Why do you choose to train that way btw?
> 
> Also, are you just ramming down food post workout with slin. Or having a fast acting carb drink then a meal x amount of time after?


Mainly down to preference, but also I feel that once a week is too little. I think all the damage is done in 2 sets. What I lack in volume I pick up in frequency which I feel is much easier to recover from hence being able to train more frequently. Also I make more jumps on my lifts, rather than 2.5kg each week, it's usually 5kg plus reps each week (obviously during a blast)

Each session are multiple body parts which in doing so helps with *my* body composition opposed to various splits.

I eat a tonne of jasmine rice (real high gi) and a protein source and take the shot once I'm done.



seandog69 said:


> what height and weight are you now and what weight are you looking to get to?
> 
> likewise what are your current lifts and what would you like them to get to?


I'm 95kg and 6ft.

I'm not sure I'm not really a weight type of guy, but would be nice to see a lean 105kg on the scale lol 

As long as I'm progressing, I'm not looking for numbers BUT with that said (I've not done 1rm for ages) I'm sitting at Bench 127.5 x 7, Squat 192.5 x 5, Deadlift 215 x 9. Would love 3 plates on the bench and an extra 20kgs/30kgs on the squat and deadlift lol If that could happen I would be extremely happy 



Muthaphukker said:


> Whats the time difference between these 2 photos? Great transformation pal


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wasp said:


> I'm 95kg and 6ft.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm not really a weight type of guy, but would be nice to see a lean 105kg on the scale lol
> 
> As long as I'm progressing, I'm not looking for numbers BUT with that said (I've not done 1rm for ages) I'm sitting at Bench 127.5 x 7, Squat 192.5 x 5, Deadlift 215 x 9. Would love 3 plates on the bench and an extra 20kgs/30kgs on the squat and deadlift lol If that could happen I would be extremely happy


Lol you troll motherfcker, that is some serious squat weight and I don't know how you don't define them numbers as strong, maybe not as strong as you'd like, sure, but I gurantee there's people watching in awe when you lift and there will be people watching

If you're looking to increase the numbers a bit maybe it's time to switch up the training to a powerlifting routine for a bit, get a nice boost to the bar, you've certainly got the base for it bud

And as previously said, great transformation and amazing physique right now


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> Lol you troll motherfcker, that is some serious squat weight and I don't know how you don't define them numbers as strong, maybe not as strong as you'd like, sure, but I gurantee there's people watching in awe when you lift and there will be people watching
> 
> If you're looking to increase the numbers a bit maybe it's time to switch up the training to a powerlifting routine for a bit, get a nice boost to the bar, you've certainly got the base for it bud
> 
> And as previously said, great transformation and amazing physique right now


Thanks man, I'm used to people through various mirror angles. Yeh, strong is relative when you watch Eric Lillybridge for enjoyment lol

Powerlifting is defiantly my at the forefront and end goal but I just don't really understand the training. I had a few email conversations with Eric and he trains three times a week, alternating between a heavy and light squat and deadlift a week. So in reality he's only having a max session once a fortnight. I enjoy my high frequency and don't think I could pry myself away from it.

But yeh really appreciate the comments!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

ddddn said:


> Looking good, what's the idea behind that training, why don't you just do phul?


Thanks bud.

Idea? Trying to get as much progress as I can. I believe any more working sets than 2, on a single exercise, are waisted energy and start to burn into your recovery period.

You're the strongest in the first working set, then aim is always to beet that each time on either weight or reps. The second ads another rep range, but more importantly used to increase intensity.

Doing things this way has allowed me to progress more efficiently as I never needed more than 3 days to recover opposed to larger more volume based splits.

Dunno what a phul is mate.. lol



ddddn said:


> How muck did you look at gaining a week on your bulk. I'm bulking and looking for advice, I am similar to your before picture and you physique seems achievable.


I didn't. I wanted to drop bodyfat so I kept an eye on that but for me my strength was always of more importance. I just let my body do what it needed to do and make sure I was getting stronger in the gym.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

That's a damn good squat statistic considering your other two lifts are relatively poor for your build/weight. I'd concentrate on building them up in line with the weight you're squatting.

Great transformation regardless mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In mate! Should have @'d me lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's a damn good squat statistic considering your other two lifts are relatively poor for your build/weight. I'd concentrate on building them up in line with the weight you're squatting.
> 
> Great transformation regardless mate.


I thought it was pretty weak lol I've always struggled with the bench, I think it's because of my long arms.

Thanks bud.



R0BLET said:


> In mate! Should have @'d me lol


I didn't know I had friends to @ :')



ddddn said:


> What was your weight in the first picture and then in second?


first is about 78kg second 93/94kg - can't remember exactly without looking back.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 11, 2011)

Amazing work in the last 18months, very interested in this


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ddddn said:


> Would you attribute most of your gains down to gear or food if you had to choose one?


both obv lol, you cant grow without food and you cant attain results that fast without gear

thus gear <-> food simple logic


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

ddddn said:


> Would you attribute most of your gains down to gear or food if you had to choose one?


Food. I have a BSc (Hons) in Nutrition and a MSc Nutrition in Sports Application, I'm half way through my PhD in Nutritional Sciences. I practice what I preach


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The doog said:


> T3 needs to be higher. 25mcg only replaces natural levels. Up it to 50mcg IMO.


I second this. Great transformation btw mate


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ddddn said:


> Obviously, but you didn't read the question you moron


i did you moron, both factors are equally important in order to get a transformation in a limited amount of time. you can eat food but you wont be gaining kg's of mass in a short amount of time without gear and vice versa.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyway! Now the handbags are gone, I'll reappear.

Even though it's enth, I can say that I'm feeling it already, unless someone stuck some prop inside. It is usually around the 2 week mark that I start feeling sides but this is obviously x4 of what I'm used to.

Pumps are getting pretty crazy. I walked back with about 5kg of sweet pot, veg and meat, my forearms and shoulders felt and looked great 

Currently my diet is going well. Some days I feel like I could put more away, others I feel not so. Strangely I'm feeling like I'm recomping as my skin is getting tighter, although I'd rather put it down to slight diet alterations.

I'll probably get some videos of my training at some point, I'd rather do this than write what I did.

This morning I killed my legs, but I did it in reverse  - I like to change it up like this as I feel it forces a little more growth into them 

Leg Extension

Stack x 7

90kgs x 11

Seated Leg Curl

70kgs x 11

55kgs x 18

Leg Press

280kgs x 9

240kgs x 13

Back Squat

165kgs x 11

140kgs x 13

Bodyweight Lunges

Length of gym x 3


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Two things in the back on my mind.

I've read a few studies and I think I had the T3 right at 25mcg. 50mcg is too strong, I look and feel deflated. 25mcg doesn't replace what I already have it puts my levels right at the upper range and I know I have a slow metabolism otherwise I'll be skinny fat.

Second thing is I need an AI. I'm tempted to go down to 1500mg test but add 500mg of mast in there OR just keep it the same and add the AI. Unsure yet.

Actually. There is a third thing, growth. Never used it and want to use it lol.

Had a pretty terrible session this morning but never mind!

Flat Leverage press

30kg a side x 15 reps

20kgs a side x 9 reps

Weighted Dips

45kgs x 8

35kgs x 11

Cable XO

32.5kgs (each side) x 15

27.5kgs (each side) x 8

BOR - Don't know wtf happened here

100kgs x 9

90kgs x 9

Low Row

82.5kgs x 8

78kgs x 6

Lat Pulldown

68kgs x 11

68kgs x 9


----------

